# Physique No.1



## Monaque (May 10, 2015)

My latest work entitled Physique No.1 in earthenware clay and standing around 12 inches high.






















thanks for looking

Monaque


----------



## Gumby (May 10, 2015)

Once more, totally awesome!


----------



## Monaque (May 10, 2015)

thanks, Gumby


----------



## bookmasta (May 10, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## TKent (May 10, 2015)

Wow, I want his name and phone number *wink*

Seriously though, exquisite work!


----------



## Sonata (May 10, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2015)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## Monaque (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, awesome are the responses. :encouragement:


----------



## TJ Shortt (May 25, 2015)

That's amazing! How long does it take you to do something like that?


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

there fantastic...will they stay that colour..?


----------



## Monaque (May 25, 2015)

thanks, escorial and tj shortt.....since i do this in my spare time working out how long it takes to do these is hard to quantify, many, many hours that`s for sure. they never stay that colour, clay contains around 30% water, air drying allows the water in the sculpture to evaporate and as that happenes the sculpture starts to take on it`s true colour. a kind of off white in the end.


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

be great if you could post a pic when it dried to off white...fantastic stuff


----------



## Monaque (May 25, 2015)

i can do that. actually the other two are fully dried now so i`ll post some updates on those, Physique is still drying so that will have to wait. actually it`s developing some minor cracks, one of them not so minor. i`m not too worried about cracks, you get them occasionally and it`s ok as long as they don`t get any worse during firing. normally it`s just introduced stress during the building process, something that i`ve missed. the cracks can be repaired afterwards and you wouldn`t know they were there, some work left alone. 
i`ll try to take some pics tomorrow of the first one and post.


----------



## Monaque (May 26, 2015)

so i`ve taken a photo of the bust Broken and updated that thread, here`s a link to it.

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/156083-Sculptures


----------



## Raleigh (May 26, 2015)

Whoa


----------



## Monaque (May 27, 2015)

thanks Raleigh.


----------

